# There IS an End to the Internet



## bookslover (Dec 7, 2006)

Proven: cyberspace is not infinite.

www.shibumi.org/eoti.htm

heh.


----------



## gwine (Dec 8, 2006)

Not quite like the Restaurant at the End of the Universe, is it?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 8, 2006)

gwine said:


> Not quite like the Restaurant at the End of the Universe, is it?



So, I guess the answer *isn't* 42?


----------



## gwine (Dec 8, 2006)

I never did like the number 42, because it isn't prime. 37, on the other hand . . .


----------



## BobVigneault (Dec 8, 2006)

That is so cool! Now I'm gonna go try and find the other end. L8ter.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 8, 2006)

This is what you reach when you get to the end of the internet.






"I am the Architect. I created the Internet. I've been waiting for you."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## caddy (Dec 8, 2006)

Shouldn't that be a picture of "Al Gore" ?


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 8, 2006)

caddy said:


> Shouldn't that be a picture of "Al Gore" ?



What`s funny is the fact I did consider that,but I thought the architect would get more of a first reaction.


----------



## govols (Dec 8, 2006)

AND


----------



## caddy (Dec 8, 2006)

^
Excellent !


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## bookslover (Dec 9, 2006)

govols said:


> AND




Has Al got something in his teeth? He looks uncomfortable. Maybe he's too hot in that suit, what with all that global warming...


----------

